# Holiday



## Gog78 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi
New to this forum and wanted some advice if possible. I'm T1 and have been on a pump (Roche) for nearly 4 years. 
We are going on a family holiday in a few weeks which is going to be a beach and pool break. I've been abroad before but never for this type of holiday. What is the best thing to do regarding my pump and using the pool. I always remove it and plug the site when swimming at home, but that's only for an hour max. I've got a funny feeling my 2year old is going to want spend quite a bit longer than that in the pools when we are away so am concerned about the lack of insulin when I am not hooked up!?  
My diabetic lead nurse is on long term leave at the moment so can't check with her! 
Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Arwyn & welcome. I am on a Medtronic & would give myself a Temp basal. But if I was swimming that would cancel the higher BG out. If you are very active is the best but you will have to learn. Maybe a bit before you go in & when you come out but be careful. Enjoy your break !


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 2, 2017)

We quite often get away with 2 hours in a pool when on holiday, the activity when swimming cancels out the lack of basal.  But if you're worried, you could get out of the pool after one hour, do a quick test, and if you're going high reconnect your pump for a moment to do a correction bolus and then go back in the pool for another hour.  Enjoy your holidays!


----------



## Gog78 (Aug 3, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Hi Arwyn & welcome. I am on a Medtronic & would give myself a Temp basal. But if I was swimming that would cancel the higher BG out. If you are very active is the best but you will have to learn. Maybe a bit before you go in & when you come out but be careful. Enjoy your break !


Thank you for your reply! Looks like it's going to be a learning experience Definitely going to enjoy our little break


----------



## Gog78 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi


Sally71 said:


> We quite often get away with 2 hours in a pool when on holiday, the activity when swimming cancels out the lack of basal.  But if you're worried, you could get out of the pool after one hour, do a quick test, and if you're going high reconnect your pump for a moment to do a correction bolus and then go back in the pool for another hour.  Enjoy your holidays!


Hi. Thanks for your reply! I think I'll try that and see if it works for me. I'm guessing the higher temperature will also have an affect as I always have to decrease my bolus when the temperature gets up anyway! Definitely will enjoy this little break though


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2017)

Have a great holiday Arwyn, I hope everything goes well  No advice from me -non-pumper!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 4, 2017)

Have a great trip Arwyn and family. If you're going to Europe, then check all your EHICs are in date. If you're going somewhere that English isn't first language, then I'd always suggest getting a phrase book / app / print out some useful words.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 4, 2017)

Be careful to keep the pump in the shade too. There are Frio pouches designed to keep things cool by evaporation, but you'd have to check your pump was compatible.

If it's very hot you might need to swap reservoirs more regularly as insulin exposed to high heat can lose potency. If you are on a Combo you could part-fill the reservoirs with only 2 day's worth (and pack way more reservoirs than you would normally need), but if you are on the Insight you'll just need to take a stack-load of the prefilled cartridges and keep a close eye on BGs after the 2nd day.


----------



## Gog78 (Aug 6, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Have a great holiday Arwyn, I hope everything goes well  No advice from me -non-pumper!


Thank you! Definitely will


----------



## Gog78 (Aug 8, 2017)

Th


everydayupsanddowns said:


> Be careful to keep the pump in the shade too. There are Frio pouches designed to keep things cool by evaporation, but you'd have to check your pump was compatible.
> 
> If it's very hot you might need to swap reservoirs more regularly as insulin exposed to high heat can lose potency. If you are on a Combo you could part-fill the reservoirs with only 2 day's worth (and pack way more reservoirs than you would normally need), but if you are on the Insight you'll just need to take a stack-load of the prefilled cartridges and keep a close eye on BGs after the 2nd day.


Thanks, didn't even consider that! Made sure of a fridge in the room to store my insulin, but will definitely check out the pouched now(still got my old one for my pen, but way too small for the pump!


----------



## Gog78 (Aug 8, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Have a great trip Arwyn and family. If you're going to Europe, then check all your EHICs are in date. If you're going somewhere that English isn't first language, then I'd always suggest getting a phrase book / app / print out some useful words.


Thanks for the advice-much appreciated! I'll print off some phrases before we go! EHICs all sorted too!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 8, 2017)

Arwyn Fretwell said:


> Thanks for the advice-much appreciated! I'll print off some phrases before we go! EHICs all sorted too!


You're very welcome. I admit that I prefer to travel in places where I speak the language, so English, Spanish & French speaking places are OK, plus Scandinavia. I'm hoping to learn basic Arabic in time for an independent trip to Jordan next spring. I learned a fair bit of Turkish and Indonesian during month long independent travel / 2 month expedition in late 1980s, but have forgotten all now. However, a print out of useful phrases was very useful during my last trip overseas to an unfamiliar language country, Germany. One year of German over 30 years ago wasn't remembered too well! Pluss school language lessons tend to concentrate more on grammar, less on food & drink.


----------

